# CI Cipro 85



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Hi All. I have a 2007 renault master fitted with CI Cipro 85 body with the garage. I have fitted a towbar & I now have to wire the electrics, I don't want to cut cables & fit a junction box, so I am going to remove the rear light panel & connect up in there, trouble is, I can't remove the panel! I have removed the screws from underneath(4) & there are also 2 small screws each end taken out, it looks like the panel should pull out a little way & then be lifted to clear the hooks, I can't slide the panel up, I have cut thro' the silicon at the bottom (none at the top), I have removed the rear lenses to check there is no screws holding it there.

Any ideas please?

Thanks in advance for all replies

Hayabusaman


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Had my bumper off last year, but can't remember exactly where all the fixings were.

You have to take the end caps off first and after you've then removed the 4(??) screws that go up into the wooden rail under the rear body panel, I _think_ the rear light should just drop away. 
I'm sure Mrs S had to come and hold the light panel up whilst I undid the screws. Sometimes they are extra secured with a few blobs of silicon to kill the squeaks and rattles.


----------



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Hi. I haven't got end caps, it's all 1 piece. The 4 screws screw into the metal bkt that the bumper hooks onto.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry yes the bumper wraps around the side panels, as I said I don't have mine to look at.

Are the side panels joined to the light panel by screws?

Once those are undone it is only some long screws through the bottom of "L" shaped brackets that hold the bumper in place/up. 

Those brackets are fixed to a box section on the inside of the light panel. I can't remember anything that hooks over anything else.
If there is, it should release easily once you have removed all the screws that go up through the bottom of the brackets.


----------

